# LEXAPRO - IS WORKING



## binicki (Dec 23, 2002)

Well after trying several different medicines (Paxil being the worst!) I think I finally found something that will work for me...my doctor suggested Lexapro that last time I had a appt. It took me 2 weeks to dare try it...I started with just 1/2 a tablet - which is only 5 mg...the first 2 days I felt kinda nauseous and tire but by the 3rd day I started feeling better...now I have hit the 3 weeks point and have no side effects at all. I really suggest this for anyone that has tried several medicines and failed due to side effects. I will changing my dosage tomorrow to a full tablet - 10mg to see how that goes...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

The Lexapro is AMAZING. I've never felt this good on antidepressants. It's almost like not taking anything at all. If this good feeling keeps up.... I'll be back in full steam very soon.Evie


----------

